# buying out of state?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Disclaimer this post is for new jersey residents only.

I have wondered this guns are expensive in NJ but are they more cheap over in PA since they have less guns laws? Ive theorized it since the gun stores in nj ive been in only have one or two black guns but in PA gun shops I saw they have anywhere from a dozen to twenty. Thoughts?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> Disclaimer this post is for new jersey residents only.
> 
> I have wondered this guns are expensive in NJ but are they more cheap over in PA since they have less guns laws? Ive theorized it since the gun stores in nj ive been in only have one or two black guns but in PA gun shops I saw they have anywhere from a dozen to twenty. Thoughts?


Everything in NJ is a bit more expensive than PA. Without even getting into the specific issues around guns, you have higher taxes and higher real estate costs for any business that will be passed on as higher prices. Once you get into guns, the costs to open a gun related business in NJ are high due to all the barriers NJ tosses up and all the NJ specific paperwork. Because of the barriers, there are fewer FFLs in NJ and less competition. It is simply more expensive to do business.

While there is a price difference between the states, it is tough to compare right now because folks are still adjusting inventories due to the boom and bust that took place after Sandy Hook. A NJ LGS that did a good job of controlling inventory is going to have normal prices while a PA store that wound up overstocked may be discounting to get inventories in line, so you'll get some differential. It is hard to draw general conclusions off of a few visits to stores in each state.

As for the amount of inventory you see when you walk in, my LGS has plenty of inventory and they seem to have gotten normalized post Sandy Hook but they are a very well managed business. Many of the NJ FFLs are simply very small businesses without the necessary business acumen. It is pretty easy to discuss business conditions with most LGS owners. If you're interested, just ask them what is going on with their businesses.


----------

